Ask HN: What are the best games on linux? - vishnuks
======
krisdol
What do you like to play? I'm back in the swing of CS:GO nowadays, some Civ V
and BE, and I run Age of Empires HD in wine. Divinity: Original Sin and
Pillars of Eternity are great classical action-rpgs. Something like a quarter
of the steam catalogue is available on linux so I would start by filtering
there.

